# Trolling rods



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

I have 3 trolling rods for sale. All 8' 6" medium action and telescoping.

3 Cabela's planer rods $15 each
All in good shape with normal use, I think one of the Cabela's need an eye repaired. 


Pick up only or meet within a reasonable distance.
Rushsylvania Ohio
937-935-1276


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Ttt please

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Bump please

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

